# Attacked today and was bitten :(



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I am actually shaking right now. I was in the field close to my house today, its walled in and not used very much by anyone except boys playing football so I normally bring Rio down to play fetch and practice recalls on a long line. 
We were just messing around and running through commands when I saw a large black dog entering the field alone, I waited for the owner to follow but nobody showed to I brought Rio to my side. Then the dog noticed us and came tearing across the field towards Rio. From reading what to do on here I pulled Rio behind me and faced the dog yelling "Go Away" but the dog didnt stop and ran around me and jumped on Ri, snarling and biting her neck. She started screaming and I stupidly tried to pull the dog off her and It bit my arm. I started yelling for help. I tried kicking the dog off her and it bit my leg and my foot. A man must of heard me yelling and he came running across the field and grabbed the dog and started kicking at it and yelling and the dog eventually turned tail and ran. I was totally in shock. The man walked me home. It wasnt his dog, he was just passing by. I checked Rio when we got back and she had a few puncture's on her neck and face and a torn ear, she was shaking and whimpering. My OH is at the vets with her now. I have a big bite mark on my forearm and its already really bruised and its the same on my leg (bleeding) and my foot is really bruised. My OH wanted to bring me to the hospital but I demanded he deal with Rio first. 
I burst into tears just after he left, I think I'm in shock. I cant believe it. 
I'm so upset. I hope my girl is ok...


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope you and Rio are ok.

Judy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope that you both are ok-if you were bitten you should go to the hospital


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry. I feel so bad for you. I got bit last summer by a dog at a garage sale and it took me a long time to get over it. I really hope you both are okay. I know you want to take care of Rio first but take care of yourself also.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope that both of you are ok. I think that you should go to the hospital as well. Report it to animal control too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

How very scary! I truly hope everything turns out ok for you and your pup!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear what happened...

If you are looking to take action against a dog who is trying to fight, only way not to get bitten is to pull out the hind legs...you do anything else to break up a fight, etc, and you'll get bit...


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'd agree and go to the doctor. Especially as this was a very dog aggressive dog with no owner present. You also may want to make a report with your local police/sheriff/animal control. This is a dangerous loose dog. 

I'm glad that you and Rico are ok...please don't let it shatter your confidence.


----------



## Cruiser (Mar 29, 2011)

I would definitely report this. Hope you are okay.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my God....I'm sorry for both of you.....what a scary moment....hope everything will be fine. Do you have an idea to who this dog could belong? I would surely search for the owner....keep us posted!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow...I am so sorry. I know Rio is at the vet, but it is time to take care of yourself. You need to get to the Dr and get the wounds cleaned. Make a report with the police/animal control. They need to find the dog and make sure it was not rabid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Scary! I hope you both heal with no complications.
Is Rabies prevalent in Ireland?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, please do get yourself checked out by a doctor!! I'm so sorry this happened to you!

Let us know how your dog is doing when you find out okay? {{hugs}}


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree, call Animal Control immediatelly and report the incident. They might even know of the dog from previous complaints! Never know.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh gosh, that is so scary. Please get yourself taken care of as well. Rio is safe at the vet and in good hands. You need to have your wounds looked at too. 
And you should definitely contact the authorities so that this dog can be found. God forbid it happens again. 

Hope you and Rio will be okay! :hugs:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How scary! I agree, get yourself to the hospital, call animal control, possibly the police and get some reports made. In fact, call the police right now. If the dog is still loose it could attack a child and the outcome could be much, much worse.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How utterly awful. I'm sorry this happened to you & your girl I'm sure your girl will be ok you did the right thing getting her to the vet, but now get yourself checked out.

Question for others reading this thread. There was a member that posted yesterday that his female was attacked by another male. Assuming this was a male, is this common for a male to go after a female like this?
I don't know why, but I'm so shocked by this? I have seen/heard of males fighting other males & certainly females fighting other females.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW, I am so sorry this happened. I hope you and your pup are okay! Make sure you get seen too. Okay?! I woulda had hubby drop you off at the hospital and take the pup to the vet. *eyeroll* <-Thats how long our ER takes. LOL! 

Heal quick! My thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this too! How scary. Agreeing with everyone else - make DH take you to hospital as soon as he gets home. You will need the wounds cleaned out with antiseptic and a tetanus shot at minimum. (I know...I was bitten by a rottweiler about 10 years ago.) If Animal Control cannot find the dog you will likely need rabies shots as well. Hope you are all feeling better soon!


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had that happen once as well. Its scary and i hope you and Rio are ok. Being you dont know the immunization status of the dog that attacked you, you definitely should take all per cations and get checked by a doctor.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Hope Rio is okay and you need to get to the hospital not to mention file a report. The sooner you do the better all around. Not a good situation. Keep us updated!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I'm fairly sure this dog was a male and possibly a rottweiler mix. It had the markings of one but a slightly different shape. I'm off to the hospital now, my mum is bringing me. I cleaned up the bites and they dont look as bad now but my mum wants to get the one on my arm checked. I am just worried about my poor girl. I called the garda and they said they'd tell the Kilkenny dog shelter to have a look for the stray.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Did the vet treat her?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Really hope you are both ok? Can't believe you are still able to type on the computer! Hope the animal services are able to track down this dog! And then it will be safe for you and your Rio! It has never happend to me but I can imagine how scary it must have been for you! I was once walking with Nero and a staffie ran over to us, Nero started barking at it and it soon ran away!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd have Rio checked too- puncture wounds can be difficult to heal. Since you don't know if the other dog has ever been vaccinated the vet might want to give her an antibiotic. Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery! I'm sure you'll do your best to pamper Rio for a day or two, but try not to be a casual as you can the next time you're out for a walk. Thank God that man came to help!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

rio wil be fine, probably needs antibiotics for awhile. YOU need to get checked out, put on antibiotics and possibly have rabies shots for prevention since you don't know and probably not find out who owns the dog or if it was vaccinated.
this is why I am one to insist on rabies vaccinations for all my animals, including my horses. You never know when a rabid animal bites another and another and down the line until an animal can bite yours and be carrying rabies. If yours have the vaccination, then you know YOUR animals and YOU are protected
My thoughts are with you and Rio and all will be well.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Please once you have finished with your pup at the vet go to the hospital first then call your local animal control AND police dept and do police reports at BOTH locations. That dog may have an owner and be know by animal control/police and because you filed a police report can have the owner (once found and dog confirmed as the attacker) can press charges and have you vet bills and hospital bills and other damages repaid!!! Plus since the dog bit and broke skin he will need to be captured by animal control and put in quarintine to make sure he didn't pass any diseases to you or your dog not to mention be evaluated on his aggression to see if it needs to be put down bc of the attack. The dog may have attacked others as well!! Please report the incident.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wishing for the best for the both of you.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jane--rabies virtually doesn't exist in Ireland, luckily. Still lots of nasty bacteria and viruses can be spread in dog bite wounds. Glad you decided to go to the Dr. It won't do your pup much good if you're out of commission if something happens. You BOTH need to get better. So sorry this happened.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

So very sorry this happened to you. Please report this. Hope they can find the dog so you and your dog don't have to go through the whole rabies isolation for your dog and shots for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Lisa


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so sorry this happened to you, it will forever affect the way you feel when you're out with your dog...you'll need some kind of dog repellent spray and possibly a large stick (to pry a mouth open, not to hit the other dog with); possibly others will have more preventative advice as well.

and so glad you're going to the hospital, it's imperative that you get antibiotics. dog bites, even extremely small puncture wounds, can be fine for a number of days and very suddenly become infected, causing the need for in-patient hospitalization and IV antibiotic administration. this can turn into something literally life threatening in a very, very short time. i know this from personal experience.

take good care, and again i'm so sorry for your traumatic experience. good healing vibes sent to your girl as well. take care.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh wow I hope you and your girl are ok. this is why I carry a big stick or PVC pipe with me, or a stun gun or mace. unfortunately the wheel barrow method probably wouldn't have worked until the man came to help you, it usually takes two people for it to work. I'd advise you to get a break stick and learn how to use it, then grab the back legs and get the dog away. I wish you and your pup a speedy recovery, please keep us updated. Again I'm so sorry this happened :hugs:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: So sorry this happened to you!!! That's good news that the two of you are going to your respective hospitals, very smart since dog bites can become easily infected. Hope both of you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wishing you the best... 

I personally have never been attacked by an unknown dog, but I have had a dog attack my dog... it was my Pit Bull's dad years ago, and he was leashed, and I made the decision to drop the leash so he could defend himself against the other dog.. ( luckily, as sad as it is to say, he killed the other dog). After that he became dog aggressive after 3 years of being an awesome unaggressive male ;(. I have been bitten by dogs ( a friends Shar Pei growing up) but it is very cool that you were so worried about your dog. But, yes, you should go to the hospital, get a rabies shot, have it all cleaned and checked so it doesn't get infected. 

I will give you a word of advice. Years ago, someone told me to carry pepper spray, but many times I saw it not working, just making a dog more angry, or a dog that just closed it's eyes and attacked blind. I carry a pistol... and when I make the decision NOT to carry it, I have a heavy duty TASER. I don't want any backlash about cruelty, but if a dog even so much as THOUGHT about attacking my dog, I would be ready with a gun or a taser in hand!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a dog can turn and bite you when you're pulling
out their rear legs.



s14roller said:


> Sorry to hear what happened...
> 
> If you are looking to take action against a dog who is trying to fight, only way not to get bitten is to pull out the hind legs...you do anything else to break up a fight, etc, and you'll get bit...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> a dog can turn and bite you when you're pulling
> out their rear legs.


yes, but it's not as likely, this is why you don't pull them straight you turn them in a circle. They have to concentrate on balancing while going in a circle other wise they'd fall on their face. Plus it's easier to keep them in front of you and away from you. Dogs can only focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone I went to the hospital and needed stitches in my arm and a tetnis and antibiotics, Im bandaged up now and I'll be fine if just shaken to the core. Rio needed stitches in her belly for a cut I didnt see and in her ears, she is missing fur all over her muzzel and cheeks and neck but the punctures are not serious. Shes on antibiotics also. She peed on herself twice, once when lifted onto the vet table and once in the car on the way home. Shes in her crate now with the door open but whimpers when ever I approch her, its like shes afraid of me. I feel terrible as I should of protected her. Apparently another dog was brought into the vets a few days ago completely ripped up, the owner gave the same discription of the dog that attacked us. She said the dog was clipped by a car as it ran across the road to attack her dog but seemed unfased by it. I'm waiting to hear back from the Garda to see if they caught the dog yet. I dont know what to do with Rio now, should I leave her to come to me or attempt to draw her out of the crate with food?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so so so sorry. This is going to be a slow process I think. I've never dealt with one of my dogs getting attacked but I'm sure some people on here have. Get Well Soon to both of you.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

right now I'd just leave her alone. sit in the same room but completely ignore her, she might come out on her own or not. but the goal is to let her go at her own pace, if she wants to come out she will if not I'd just leave her alone you don't want to rush her. I hope you guys have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened, I also carry a stick when we walk, mostly to keep Josh to one side and back when heeling. I don't think I'd hesitate to use it if some strange dog came after mine.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG! I am so sorry. Did they give her anything for pain? I am sure she is hurting as well. That may be one reason she isn't coming out her crate. She is probably extremely sore all over in addition to the injuries you can see.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

You should act like nothing has happen with Rio. Don't feel bad for Rio, let the things be. Give time and act like before. You have to control your emotions, and I know, it is HARD!

We've been put into a similar situation a few years ago.....I know it is hard to "forget" and to move on, but you have to, for Rio and for you. Hope everything will be OK. Don't hesitate to ask for help here.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- just carry on as though nothing has happened. She'll gain confidence from you. I know you feel horrible for not being able to protect her but you can help her recover by being strong and stable- business as usual will be comforting. I'm so glad you both got medical treatment, especially since they might be able to track down that maniac dog!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

trish07 said:


> You should act like nothing has happen with Rio. Don't feel bad for Rio, let the things be. Give time and act like before. You have to control your emotions, and I know, it is HARD!


I agree with this.

I also want to say, if you are out walking her again and you see another dog on leash or in a yard do not get nervous, panic or tense up because it can cause her to panic.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone just an update on my girl. She has come out of her crate for some food and is now glued to my leg. Shes really clinging to me more then usual but I thing shes just trying to ground herself again. Shes carrying her sunshine teddy bear around to. I guess its soothing. Other then that I'm treating her as if nothing has happened. She has attempted to get up on the couch beside me which she knows is not aloud, never has been and I gently told her no which made her return to her crate for a bit of a sulk. I dont want to turn my concern for her into mammying her so the rules are staying the same. Thank you all for your concern. It really helped and I hope to bring her back to her old bouncy self and not let this ruin her nerves


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Good for you! I know that was hard.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds as though you're doing everything right. Have you taken her for a walk yet?


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Not yet, to be honest I'm trying to get the courage to bring her out. I think I'll wait till my OH comes home from work later on this evening so I wont be alone and it wont be everyone elses walking time. I need a few quiet walks to build up our confidence. I also borrowed a large walking stick off my OH's father for protection. Im going to really try not to be nervous as I dont wanna freak her out.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

catz said:


> Not yet, to be honest I'm trying to get the courage to bring her out. I think I'll wait till my OH comes home from work later on this evening so I wont be alone and it wont be everyone elses walking time. I need a few quiet walks to build up our confidence. I also borrowed a large walking stick off my OH's father for protection. Im going to really try not to be nervous as I dont wanna freak her out.


Don't be hard with yourself, it wil take time before you recover à 100% confidence during walk. The first time you will meet dogs, you will probably be nervous, it is normal. Take a deep breath and walk. If you are not ready, just turn around and continue the walk in an other direction. Don't look at the other dogs, just mind your own business. It took me a year to understand it and to control my emotions, it is hard, but worth it 

Continue your good work!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The best advice is the hardest thing to do. Act like nothing happened. Don't try to soothe or feel sorry for Rio - it will make the anxiety increase because then she will think there is a reason to be scared. I know personally that your insides will shake for awhile and when you are out walking and see a dog running from a distance you will flash back to that awful time a few days ago. This will pass eventually. Good luck. Be kind to yourself and take it slow. If you see another dog and feel nervous, make a turn in a different direction but don't make a big deal of it. Just continue on your walk. Your confidence will come back in time but it may take awhile. aranoid:


----------



## westallkennel (Feb 3, 2011)

I know it is realy scarry right now but it is important that you not let the fear control you this can have a bad effect on you and your dog get back out into the world as soon as possible. I carry a can of pepper spray with me on my walks.


----------

